# chars auf Zahlen überprüfen



## bipolar minds (24. Mai 2010)

Hey,
gibt es eine schnellere Möglichkeit zu überprüfen ob der char an einer bestimmten Stelle eines Strings eine Zahl ist als:

```
if(string.charAt(i)==1 oder string.charAt(i)==2 oder ......)
```
also vielleicht wie bei regulären Ausdrücken mit [1-9]... 

```
string.charAt(i).matches("Ausdruck")
```
geht ja für leider nicht.
Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe
Gruß Tobi


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Mai 2010)

[c]Character.isDigit(string.charAt(i))[/c]  ??

/edit: oder [c](int) s.charAt(i) >= 48 && (int) s.charAt(i) <= 57[/c]


----------



## kay73 (24. Mai 2010)

[EDIT]Ich zu lahm, ich zu umständlich. :-(


```
System.out.println("abc3def".substring(3, 4).matches("[0-9]"));
```


----------



## bipolar minds (24. Mai 2010)

substring, na klar! vielen dank!


----------



## kay73 (24. Mai 2010)

bipolar minds hat gesagt.:


> substring, na klar! vielen dank!


Nein, der drüber ist besser.





eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> [c]Character.isDigit(string.charAt(i))[/c]


----------

